# MP377, SD-Card wird nicht erkannt



## vita-2002 (2 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Problem: 
zwei MP377 12" und 15" wurden mit neue Firmware (1.0.4.2) upgedatet (WCF2008SP2+Update3), seit dem erkennen die beide SD-Card und CF-Card sporadisch oder gar nicht. Das neue Panel von Siemens (letzte Woche bekommen) - kein Problem. :sb8:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

es gibt zur Zeit Problemme mit den HF3, bezogen auf MP377 und den 
Speicher. Vielleicht hilft ein Downgrade auf SP1 oder SP2 (ohne HF).


----------



## vita-2002 (2 November 2010)

Was mache ich mit Projekt, der mit HF3 erstellt wurde?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

kannst du nicht mal versuchen mit "Speichern in Version"; unter umständen
kannst du das Projekt sogar direkt öffnen. Ansonsten mal an die Hot-Line
von Siemens wenden, ob die eine Lössung für dich haben. 
Manchmal haben die ein Supergeheimes Speziel Hot-Fix für Spezial 
Spezialisten im Außendienst


----------



## vita-2002 (2 November 2010)

Ich habe gerade versucht auf 1.0.4.0 downgraden, beim "Formatting data partition" wird mit Fehler abgebrochen. :sb6:
Auf Hotline Antwort warte ich schon.


----------



## PN/DP (2 November 2010)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> zwei MP377 12" und 15" wurden mit neue Firmware (1.0.4.2) upgedatet





vita-2002 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade versucht auf 1.0.4.0 downgraden, beim "Formatting data partition" wird mit Fehler abgebrochen.


Hast Du vor dem OS-Update ein Image (Komplett-Backup) auf Memorycard gemacht?
Dann könntest Du jetzt einfach wieder das Backup einspielen (mit Restore) und hast wieder die ursprüngliche OS-Version.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

wenn du das panel auf den Stand HF3 hochgerüstest hast, bekommst
du es mit den HF3 (auf Arbeitsplatzrechner) ja nicht wieder runter.
Besteht die möglichkeit das du z.b. den SP1 oder SP2 (niedriger HF-Stand)
auf ein anderen Rechner installierst.
Oder vlt. direkt den HF3 vom Arbeitsplatzrechner deinstallieren und end-
sprechend niedrigeren Stand installierst.

Und dann versuchst dein Downgrade auszuführen?


----------



## vita-2002 (2 November 2010)

So, jetzt habe ich 1.0.4.0 wieder drauf. Und die Speicherkarten werden wieder erkannt!
Es ging auch mit HF3. 
Beim Firmwaredowngrade darf nicht in ProSave "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" ein Haken stehen. Ganz normal am Panel, Transfer starten, dann über Prosave -> OS update. 
Jetzt muss ich nur qucken, ob ich HF3 runterschmeisse (Versuche erstmal über Software deinstallieren) und meine neue Projekte wieder öffnen kann.


----------



## vita-2002 (2 November 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hast Du vor dem OS-Update ein Image (Komplett-Backup) auf Memorycard gemacht?
> 
> Harald



Nein, habe ich nicht. 
Ich bin letzte Woche bei Kunde (Anlage ca. 1 Jahr alt) gewesen: er bekam WinAC MP nicht zum laufen. Die Touch Tasten reagiren auch ganz schlecht. 
Dann habe ich was im Projekt geändert, und ohne Gedanken, neu übertragen (mit OS Update). 
Nun am Ende musste ich neue Panel einbauen (ein Glück, das ich mitgenommen habe), da die SD-Card mit Rezepturen nicht mehr erkannt wurde.
Wegen Touch-Felder muss ich noch qucken: es kann nicht sein, dass nach 1 Jahr Touchfläche schon kaputt ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

was hattest du den für ein panel MP277 oder MP377?


----------



## vita-2002 (2 November 2010)

Ich habe MP377


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

ok, die haben ja Aludruckguss. Die MP277 aus Kunststoff machen schon
mal Problemme wenn der Untergrund nicht Eben ist.

Du hast ja bestimmt versucht den Touch neu zu Kalibrieren...oder...?


----------



## vita-2002 (2 November 2010)

Ja, habe ich. Ich bin gerade dabei, Bildschirm gründlich zu säubern, Proejct neu zu übertragen.
Jetzt habe ich Antwort von Siemens bekommen: "Das Problem mit Speicherkarten ist bekannt, nutzen Sie alte Firmware 1.0.4.0. Update kommt ....". 
Das haben sie mir schon einmal versprochen: Benutzer Anmeldung beim OP77, OP277 zu gross, passt nicht auf Bildschirm. :sb7:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

ja flexibel kann freude bereiten....


----------



## vita-2002 (2 November 2010)

Mit flexibel muss man flexibel sein 

Ab welche HF muss ich auf 1.0.4.2 updaten?

EDIT: Die Touchfelder reagieren nur dann schlecht, wenn ich mit Finger betätige. Mit Fingernagel oder Touchpen funktioniert wunderbar. Ist das normal? 
Auf Panel sieht man schon die Flächen, wo man öfter mit Finger gedrückt wurde.


----------

